# A substitute for marzipan



## zarimum (Nov 23, 2006)

Far too many years ago in school I was given a recipe for something the teach called 'satin icing past'....it was used to seal a fruit cake before icing in the way most people use marzipan. I have lost the recipe, I hasten to add I am not looking for fondant icing often also called satin icing paste. Does anyone have the recipe? All I remember is it contained lemon juice and icing sugar !


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Zari,
Curious where you are? I know your not looking for a fondant recipe, but I had a chef/friend from England who used to use almond paste, pouring fondant, and lemon juice. This was not poured, it was wrapped.
Pan


----------

